# Maciej Lampe



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

I haven't seen him play in a while but somethings been on my mind, I hope someone here can shed some light on it.


In Europe Maciej was around 230-240 and played SF, that seemed where his game was oriented.


When he came over he gained a lot of weight and now he is thought of as a center. He looks slow, unused to his body, and has no real center skills. 


Does anyone think we just took a legit 3-4 and ruined him? Or is he good enought to adapt to anything?


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

In the summer league he was playing like a 3 driving in the lane and having a three point shot. Though Chaney says he has good inside moves moving him to more of a power forward...


----------



## Jmonty580 (Jun 20, 2003)

I think he is more of a pf, and that we are just trying to make him into a center because we need one. Really we should work on putting sweetney at the 3 spot so that in the future we can have a front court of Sweetney 6'9, Lampe 7'0 and maybe Vranes at center if he ever develops 7'5, thats got to be one the tallest front court in the nba. I really wish that Lampe would get some pt now, beucase i really think that he can do just as good a job as KVH or better, right now.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

I get nervous when I see us fatting him up, good to see that a few other Knickers ( haha) have noticed too.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Do you guys still have Lampe on the IL, is he ever gonna get a chance to play? I'm waiting to see him, think he has mad talent.


----------



## Knicks Junkie (Aug 21, 2003)

If the season continues like this, then he will get a chance to play real soon. I am anxious to see what kind of game he has.


----------



## Perennial All Star (Aug 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicks Junkie</b>!
> If the season continues like this, then he will get a chance to play real soon. I am anxious to see what kind of game he has.



Don't count on it. You'd probably see W'Spoon and Othella before these guys come offf the IL.


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

In May, I saw Lampe twice.. it was the playoffs of spanish LEB league (Division II) and his team (Universidad Complutense) was wiped by Murcia, the team of my city.. he didn't play as a SF really, he played as a PF and shoot outside but he didn't have too much dribbling or outside moves.. in the first game he scored 29 pts and 5/7 in 3pts... I doubt he'll ever be a shooting forward... Gasol played the SF spot because he was fast enough and had dribbling and a average outside shot (in Spain he shooted a lot), but I think Lampe won't..


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> Does anyone think we just took a legit 3-4 and ruined him? Or is he good enought to adapt to anything?


I think we took Dirklite and turned him into Raef LaFrentz (minus the shotblocking).


----------



## beb0p (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jmonty580</b>!
> I really wish that Lampe would get some pt now, beucase i really think that he can do just as good a job as KVH or better, right now.



You can't be serious!


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> You can't be serious!


Unfortunately, most fans have this belief that Keith Van Horn is the worst NBA player of all-time.

Most of those fans tend to have short-term memories.


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

Hey, fellas. What's up? I hope there is some way to get Lampe some pt also. I would play him at the four. I don't think he is a center, but we all must remember he is only 18 years old, played in Europe, and still has time to adjust to different frontline positions. I would want him to get acclimated to the NBA style of play before passing any type of judgement on him. Isiah has already jettisoned Vranes and put Sweetney onto the active roster, so we know we are going to get a long look at him. Which he should, he's the 9th overall pick in the draft. Sweetney sitting on the bench on IR, just said so much about what Chaney thought of him. If you're not able to draft people who are able to help immediately picking that high, then you shouldn't be in position to draft (see ya later Layden). Anyway I hope that Isiah gives Lampe (and us fans a chance to see him) some pt.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> 
> 
> I think we took Dirklite and turned him into Raef LaFrentz (minus the shotblocking).


Now that he is out of dallas, I just gotta say.

I hate LaFrenz's game so much. His game is so friggin weak. I pray we don't have a whiny center with a better 3 pt shot than a post move.


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

*How can you hate a player so much*

whats that all about. The Knicks could use a player like Lafrentz.


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

Isiah 

as for Spoon's future...
``at this point we are in some discussions with his agent. We will see where those discussions lead.'' 

On Lampe:
Thomas had a less-than-stellar evaluation of Lampe, who has yet to see action this season. The 6-foot-11 forward is on the injured list with shin splints. 

``This is a guy who needs to work his tail off to get to where I think he needs to be,'' Thomas said. ``I let him know that if he thinks he's going to get where he thinks he needs to be working the way he's working, that's not going to happen. I need to see a better work ethic from him. ...I think he's a guy that should live in a gym for a long time.''

article


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> whats that all about. The Knicks could use a player like Lafrentz.


The Knicks don't need another jump shooting center. They already have Kurt Thomas and Michael Doleac.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

i dont see anything special about the kid honestly

if he proves me wrong... then thats wonderful...

i hope he proves me wrong... but i dont see it yet


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: How can you hate a player so much*



> Originally posted by <b>benfica</b>!
> whats that all about. The Knicks could use a player like Lafrentz.



I generally hate players who have a lot of ability and chose not to use it.


I don't mean hate as in I plot their untimely demise. I mean it like I'd don't want them anywhere near my team.


----------



## beb0p (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, most fans have this belief that Keith Van Horn is the worst NBA player of all-time.
> ...



Right on. I don't get it, Knick fans seem to dislike KVH but are smittened by Lampe. But Lampe is essentially a slower, less-athletic, and not as polished version of KVH.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>beb0p</b>
> 
> Right on. I don't get it, Knick fans seem to dislike KVH but are smittened by Lampe. But Lampe is essentially a slower, less-athletic, and not as polished version of KVH.


Is he slower, less athletic, and not as polished as VH was at 18?

Where did you watch Lampe play? Most people aren't saying they love Lampe, they're saying they want to see him on the floor to see what he's got.


----------



## chapi (Apr 4, 2003)

last year he was definetly not slow i don't know how's he now with the new LAYDEN FAT...

and he is not a 3 nor a 5 he is 4 and only 4


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

All I know is in the summer international he avg 25 and 15. In the summer leagues, after a slow start he was 17 and 8. Plus he is only 18 years old, come on!


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>son of oakley</b>!
> 
> 
> Is he slower, less athletic, and not as polished as VH was at 18?
> ...



There were lots of photos and stats availble from his play in Euroleague and some under 20 championships where he basically ripped **** up.


Those very same championships dispelled the " Lampe can't dunk" comments that many morons posted.



Do a search there were quite a few.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>beb0p</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Right on. I don't get it, Knick fans seem to dislike KVH but are smittened by Lampe. But Lampe is essentially a slower, less-athletic, and not as polished version of KVH.



My problem with KVH is the turnovers, currently he is averaging 3 a game. 


No one in their 7th season should average that many turnovers. Especially if they average around 1 assist.


----------



## beb0p (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>son of oakley</b>!
> 
> Is he slower, less athletic, and not as polished as VH was at 18?



Oh Hell Yes! Do you remember KVH as a freshman before his first NBA injury? One scout said he has never seen a white man played so black (he wasn't being racist, it was a complement). He was not a freak, but he was very mobile and active. He could take guys off the dribble, rebound, make plays in the lane, shoot the 3, and even block a few shots. No scout has ever questioned if KVH could be a SF in the NBA. Lampe is nowhere near the player KVH was at 18. 




> Originally posted by <b>son of oakley</b>!
> 
> Where did you watch Lampe play? Most people aren't saying they love Lampe, they're saying they want to see him on the floor to see what he's got.


It's funny that many of the same people who kept reminding me Lampe is only 18 want him on the floor NOW. Look Lampe is only 18 (see, I do know) and a project in the most appropriate sense. Despite his box score in the summer league, if he is inserted into the next game, he will get killed. What should be done with Lampe is filed him away for this season, check in next winter and see where he is at. In other words, exactly what Chaney is doing now, and what Hubie is doing with Troy Bell, another pet project.

IMO, Lampe needs at least two more years before he is ready to be "presented." I never understood why Laden signed him this yr. He could use the PT with Real Madrid. 

Also, I happened to think KVH is an above average SF and there is nothing wrong with having similar game to KVH. Still, I think in Lampe's case, he is better served learning to play more like Todd MacCulloch. But the tough part is, once a guy got comfortable launching jumpers, it's very hard to get him back in the post. And yes, I agree totally with Isiah, Lampe should lock himself in a gym for the next year.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>beb0p</b>!
> 
> No scout has ever questioned if KVH could be a SF in the NBA.


Most people don't question Van Horns offensive skills, they question his foot speed on defense, his passing and decision making, his consitency, his wanting to hang out in Houston's 3pt territory, and most of all his lack of persistency. It's not that he doesn't have talent, it's that he doesn't use his talent to the max.

Houston was the same way early in his Knick career, only really turned it around in the last couple of years, to where you can count on him being alert in crunch time. If VH can also find an assertiveness that he can maintain in NY it could be a beautiful thing, but the three teams he was on prior didn't feel he had it.

This team was short on killer spirit before VH, so the last type of player you want to add to the roster is a passive one.

Just because a player gets dogged doesn't mean you don't think he's got skills or want him to perform. Sometimes it's because you think the player might be better than he himself seems to believe. 



> It's funny that many of the same people who kept reminding me Lampe is only 18 want him on the floor NOW.


For the record, I wasn't challenging you on Lampe, I was sincerely asking, as I've not seen him play.

I don't disagree with much of your assessments regarding Lampe, but there is a reason to see what he can do now. We have a glut of players at his position, with possibly the two best (KT & AM) with contracts soon due for renewal. What is done with them, and others, could be dependent upon how good Lampe can be in the not too distant future.


----------



## beb0p (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>son of oakley</b>!
> 
> 
> Most people don't question Van Horns offensive skills, they question his foot speed on defense, his passing and decision making, his consitency, his wanting to hang out in Houston's 3pt territory, and most of all his lack of persistency. It's not that he doesn't have talent, it's that he doesn't use his talent to the max.


You know, that's very well put about KVH. Lampe has many of the same problems as KVH, except the persistency, Lampe is very agressive - he demands the ball. But that's not necessary a good thing when his shots are so inconsistent. 




> Originally posted by <b>son of oakley</b>!
> 
> For the record, I wasn't challenging you on Lampe, I was sincerely asking, as I've not seen him play.
> 
> I don't disagree with much of your assessments regarding Lampe, but there is a reason to see what he can do now. We have a glut of players at his position, with possibly the two best (KT & AM) with contracts soon due for renewal. What is done with them, and others, could be dependent upon how good Lampe can be in the not too distant future.


I know fans are impatient, but there is no point in playing him now unless you want to risk totally distroying his confidence. He's not ready for the NBA, it's that simple. And you won't be able to tell how good he will be because he is going to be a different type of player if the coaches have their way. I sincerely doubt anyone in the Knicks' organization is holding their breath on Lampe. He is a 2nd round pick, y'all, he is not going to make or break the team.


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>beb0p</b>!
> He could use the PT with Real Madrid.


The thing is, Maciej was crazy about leaving Real Madrid, because even in this season he wouldn't be playing more than 20 mpg with ex-Grizzly Antonis Fotsis and ex-UNLV player Kaspars Kambala on the team. Last year he played half season on loan with a 2nd Division team, Universidad Complutense, because he didn't played anything in Real Madrid.

This kind of players (shooting 7 footers) like Nowitzki (he never played in a European big league) rarely have much PT in Europe until they've developed completely. Also, European teams now don't see why give PT to rookies that will leave the faster they can Europe (Varejao in Barcelona is a good example).

If NBA teams didn't draft Euro players based on potential, they'd be playing more, but actually the situation is that now a player developes more in the NBA than in Europe.


----------

